# BATTERY???



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there any other option for a brute battery other than OEM? Just wondering if someone makes a better stronger battery that will fit and work without modding anything.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard of Yuasa, there like $80. Supposedly, you fill them with acid once and never have to do any maintenance, but charge it. I have looked at stronger ones too, since i run, hids, winch, radio, and a fan switch. I'll probably buy one when mine craps out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tx_brute_rider said:


> I heard of Yuasa, there like $80. Supposedly, you fill them with acid once and never have to do any maintenance, but charge it. I have looked at stronger ones too, since i run, hids, winch, radio, and a fan switch. I'll probably buy one when mine craps out.


And when you do finaly pull yours out...you will probably see that it is...an Yuasa. All Kawies come from the factory with them. :rockn:


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I use to work for Yuasa-Exide.Most batteries on the market are made by Yuasa-Exide. Automotive, marine, industrial, and the rechargeable batteries in your cordless drill.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yuasa is what I'd use. They run about $100 shipped every place I have seen them. STI makes a good battery too.


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Stinger is what we run in all of our atv's and I run a blue top optima in our RZR.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*battery*

$ 26.00 wall mart battery - no problems at all. If your gonna add extra dodads to your quad and run them while the bike is'nt running,then spend some extra dough on a better battery.If just normal running on trails, the wall mart battery would do fine.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

dman66 said:


> $ 26.00 wall mart battery - no problems at all. If your gonna add extra dodads to your quad and run them while the bike is'nt running,then spend some extra dough on a better battery.If just normal running on trails, the wall mart battery would do fine.


This is exactly why I want a better battery. Ive got on that I picked up at Oriellys but its always running down and they never last a full year always have to take them back in and get a new one, which is under warranty but Id like something a little stronger and more reliable.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> This is exactly why I want a better battery. Ive got on that I picked up at Oriellys but its always running down and they never last a full year always have to take them back in and get a new one, which is under warranty but Id like something a little stronger and more reliable.


 So is there a better battery that will fit in the stock location... and if so can someone give me a brand and model and maybe even a place to get one, thanks


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Might have to give this one a try if nobody else has a better suggestion

http://www.batterystuff.com/powersports-batteries/LFX18A1-BS12.html


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

In every quad I've ever owned the very first battery that comes with the atv new, they have lasted about 5 years. Every time I replace them (Yusa, interstate, etc), they last at most two years. It really yanks my chain! The last time I bought one I bought the battery with the polaris logo ( not a clue who makes it ), It lasted about 4 years, but was in the $100 range.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jmeier1981 said:


> Might have to give this one a try if nobody else has a better suggestion
> 
> http://www.batterystuff.com/powersports-batteries/LFX18A1-BS12.html


Hell of a battery....hell of a price too!! WOW!!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

jmeier1981 said:


> Might have to give this one a try if nobody else has a better suggestion
> 
> http://www.batterystuff.com/powersports-batteries/LFX18A1-BS12.html


One thing I didn't see is the warranty, for that much money it should be total replacement for 5 years. If it does not then I'd be real careful!

Oh I found it 2 years not good enough for my money IMO.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Gel filled are more durable (and better if in a cold climate).


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

KMKjr said:


> Gel filled are more durable (and better if in a cold climate).


what kind of money are the gel filled batterys


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Hell of a battery....hell of a price too!! WOW!!


Japanese engineering and components....All that and at a steal! Would this be the same guys who engineered the wiring and waterproofing on Brutes? No thanks.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

brute for mud said:


> what kind of money are the gel filled batterys


$150.00 retail


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

my exide etx14 retails for 84 bucks... got 2 in stock and they are gel sealed units


----------

